# Bubbles in poop, is it normal?



## fluttertaube (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi again! It's only been a day! 

This time I come to you with a poop picture. 

My friend took in a young PMV pigeon a few days ago and he seems to be doing well but today she sent me a photo of his latest poop and it looks a tad weird. 

Bear in mind his diet is mostly peas right now so it's bound to be so green (she has some better food on the way tomorrow), it's more so the bubbles that concern me. Is there maybe a secondary illness?

Thank you for looking, I really appreciate any input!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Probably from the PMV. Cocci can have the bubbles sometime, and probably other things. Maybe even salmonella. That dropping looks like it could be salmonella too. How is your friend sure that it is PMV? Salmonella can have some of the same symptoms.
Is it like that all the time? 
Who diagnosed the bird?


----------



## fluttertaube (Jan 3, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Probably from the PMV. Cocci can have the bubbles sometime, and probably other things. Maybe even salmonella. That dropping looks like it could be salmonella too. How is your friend sure that it is PMV? Salmonella can have some of the same symptoms.
> Is it like that all the time?
> Who diagnosed the bird?


I sent to my friend too who rescues many pigeons and she said the same thing, that it could just be a weird PMV-poop or cocci. 

And the PMV is quite clear, when she found him his neck was twisting around everywhere uncontrollably. She sent me a video of this. So I advised at the time that it looks like PMV. The next day she sent another video of him at home and he was sort of slouched forward and dozing off, the head would twitch every second or two. 

I showed my pigeon-rescue friend these videos also and she thought PMV was definite as well (she has had many PMV birds whereas I've only had one).

What do you think? I can sent some meds to the pidge, would it hurt as a precaution or is it best to leave it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well first you need to know for what? Do you have anything for Cocci?


----------



## fluttertaube (Jan 3, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Well first you need to know for what? Do you have anything for Cocci?


Yeah, I have the Harker's 3in1 for cocci, canker and worms.

Also enrofloxarom.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

3 in 1's aren't really good for anything. There isn't enough of the one med in it to do any good. Trying to treat for 3 different things is pointless, if they only need to be treated for one thing. A med for Cocci would be better.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Have read that bubbles can indicate a bacterial infection such as clostridium. Would have a vet culture the poop.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I've also read it can be a sign of yeast infection. Do you give apple cider vinegar and probiotics in the drinking water? Won't do any harm to put about 5 ml ACV to 1 l drinking water.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Marina. Wouldn't do any harm, and might help.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please ask a vet to culture the poop too.


----------

